# LGB Mallet



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi
Has anybody taken the LGB European Mallet and made it American looking?  I was able to pick one up from a club member for a price   could not pass up.
Does anybody have any pictures of one they did.
Thanks


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

About 2 years ago Garden Railways came out with a layout of  "The Rust and Decrepid RR" Alan Olsen helped the owner convert a mallett you are talking about....might want to contack them and I seem to remember last year in an issue also seeing another Mallett of the same kind converted..not sure what issues they were..but it is a starting point.

Hope this helps.


Bubba


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Bubba 
I think that you are talking about the David Barrington Holt did that was featured in the February 2006 isuue. 
The other one that Alan Olson helped on Was the Hard Rock & Dynamite Railroad in Denvor it was featured in the April 2002 issue. 
Any other sugestions or pictures would be great 
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By cabforward on 02/24/2008 6:28 PM
Bubba 
I think that you are talking about the David Barrington Holt did that was featured in the February 2006 isuue. 
The other one that Alan Olson helped on Was the Hard Rock & Dynamite Railroad in Denvor it was featured in the April 2002 issue. 
Any other sugestions or pictures would be great 
Thanks 
Matt


You are correct I stand corrected...sorry..my bad/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Bubba


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

*Here is one that I did of the Sumpter Valley Mallet I brought it over from the old forum. May not be what you are lookin' for but I hope it helps.....  The only difference is now it has a larger diamond stack on it. *








Posted - 03 Jun 2007 :  10:17:11   After a year of looking at my LGB Sumpter Valley Mallet sitting on the shelf next to the B-man Climax and a few others it really started to bother me about the scale. I have never been much of a rivet counter (no offense to those that are) but the little engineer that was in the cab looked like a midget compared to the rest of the 1:20 crews that I have. So, I chopped up some railroad avenue folks to get them to fit in the cab. Lets just say I wasn't happy with the results. The door on the cab was waaay to small and it pretty much looked like I crammed giant models into a tiny cab. So, I broke out the saw and began to chop up my most expensive loco! Here's how it's coming along:










These are the two cabs. The old one is on the right. The new cab started life as a Bachmann Big Hauler Rio Grande engine I bought at a yard sale for $5. I made it into a wooden cab by lamenating wood over the plastic cab. I made the cab taller, and changed the front so it would match the LGB body. all the numbers and lettering are by Stan Cedarleaf.










This is a shot of the Mallet all torn down. The white square is a styrene plate where the board for the sound was located, I'm adding a P5 so that was removed. The foreman is looking on.










This is the top half of the boiler with the new cab on. I also added a new bell, whistle and pop offs from Ozark miniatures. I felt the other ones were too small to be believeable.










This is the same shot with the old cab, just for comparison.










Fireman in the cab. The fireman is "Vincent" from Po' 'O Hawaii. (I think that's the maker if not please correct me)










Close up of fire man in the cab. I still need to finish him...










This is the engineer "Sherman Pippin" from the same manufacturer as the fireman.










Another engineer shot with the "zombie" eyes. I have a hard time with eyes. They always seem to have a "deer in the headlight look" to them. I might just paint them out and hope no one notices.










Side shot of the cab with the foreman and fireman to show scale. The bottom edge of the cab has been built up to support the new cab.










Looking down the "boiler" at the front of the cab. The front is almost all wood. the original front had no chance of mounting to the LGB boiler.










View of the backhead. I had to extend the floor for the cab and I did a bit of weathering. You can kinda see the material I had to add for the cab mount. I also added a weather cover (I think that's what it is called) Some grab irons and it should be close to complete.

Overall I'm having fun with this. Most of my work is fairly simple as I only have hand tools and a dremel so I don't get into heavy modification. Looking at it I thought the wheels looked small at first but comparing them to the climax or shay they are about the same. I know the loco isn't prototypical, but I think it will be a fairly decent example of something that could have existed on a small line. Besides, it's my railroad right? 
More progress to follow..... 







Posted - 18 Jun 2007 :  09:02:26   I've gotten some more work done. But between family, jobs and trying to get the layout in I haven't done alot. Here's some more pics...










This is the P5. I liked the LGB sound but I didn't like the fact that I had to use magnets to control the whistle and such. I splurged and bought a P5. I used the factory speaker, as it had a better sound. I glue the board to some scraps of styrene then attach those to the mounting plate. Seems to work well.










This is the overall shot of the loco. I have a different stack to put on it and I changed the engineer and fireman. (these guys wouldn't fit as good in my connie). Weathering and dull coat to follow.










long shot down the boiler. Man digital cameras really bring out the flaws and dust....










The tender. Airwire and batteries are mounted inside. Dull coat to follow.

That's the extent of it so far. I hope to get some more done this week. Pictures will follow.


----------

